# pex methods



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Used to use Wirsbo in Conn. We had the hand expanders with the 4 jaw chuck. It was definitely slow, the only problem we ever had with the system was that when we used them for base board radiant heating was that the external rings would loosen up the temperature range vs. thermal expansion rate was probably not a wise choice. One H/O was leaving for wok and heard a noise and went back in to find that a expansion joint had come loose. After that I vowed not to use that system again.

Now in Virginia we mainly use mechanical joints such as crimpers. I like the annealed ring approach. I feel it is a much stronger joint when the crimpers are set accordingly.

Whithin the last two years one city is thinking about all residential homes are going to need a sprinkler system. The method used is Uponor it is an expansion system which goes against my every grain. They do not offer a crimp system in this. We used a gun that operated off of a compressor.

I still like a mechanical joint by far it is much faster.

Do not use plastic fittings although they are cheaper, I want to be able to sleep at night.

Now in my area we are going to lead free fittings. This means no more brass. Hello stainless! I can only imagine the cost of these fittings. Builders do not want to pay for the work that you do now let alone the cost that we have to adjust for the new prices let alone the inflation. The cost of materials now just blows my mind. Ten years ago the price was significantly lower. Twenty was even better.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Smatt said:


> Used to use Wirsbo in Conn. We had the hand expanders with the 4 jaw chuck. It was definitely slow....
> 
> Do not use plastic fittings although they are cheaper, I want to be able to sleep at night.


What's wrong with the EP?
I've used both brass and EP. I'm pretty sure the EP won't deteriorate as fast as the brass. And it's cheaper. Just makes more sense to me. If you use a plastic supply then do you use a brass ferrel?
I know it's different, you're not tightening a nut and squeezing the ferrel down. But still... To each his own. 

The pic isn't mine. But the one I use is basically the same thing.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone used Milwaukee's tool yet? Looking at Uponor and thought this tool looked easier than air powered or hand pump...


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

My bussiness partner has one, and its nice:thumbsup: We don't do a lot of plumming, but enough that its worth having.


----------



## pjoe (Mar 6, 2011)

is it true that all pex brass fittings are being recalled and they will go into chapter 11? something to do with the brass fitting breaking when crimped


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Its kind of funny around here we started using wirsbo 10 years ago and the went to crimp ring style. Dont ask me why but it seems everyone here uses crimp style. I have seen a few guys using solderless fittings like propress for boiler's but not really sure of the benefit there.


----------



## pjoe (Mar 6, 2011)

Construction Defect Center Ramps Up On Possibly The Largest Defective Plumbing Recall In US History Involving Upinor's Or RTI's P-Pex & MB Pex Fittings 
The Construction Defect Center says, "We want to hear from all US homeowners, or plumbers who have had, or know of a plumbing failure involving Unonor's, or RTI's P Pex, or MB Pex brass fittings. If you have these specific type of plumbing brass fittings, court records indicate they could all fail, and the entire house will need to be re-plumbed." They say, "if need be, we will contact every plumber in the US to identify homes that have the Upinor P-PEX, MB-Pex, or Radiant Technology defective brass fittings-its that big of a deal." The group says, "We desperately need neighborhood, or local US plumbing companies to get the word out to their customers about Uponor's, or RTI's P Pex, MB Pex, or Radiant Technologies defective brass fittings. We have already discovered these defective plumbing fittings in New York, California, Michigan, New Mexico and Arizona." Plumbers, or homeowners wishing more information can call the Construction Defect Center anytime at 866-714-6466, or contact the group via its web site at http://ConstructionDefectCenter.Com


----------



## multi-talented (Apr 17, 2011)

*pex is the best*



Mike's Plumbing said:


> man, I just got an updated price list today from my wholesaler and WOW have the prices gone up for plastic materials. The brass fitting compared to the plastic fittings, in many cases, are not that far apart.
> 
> I have always used brass but I'm thinking of switching to plastic.
> 
> Mike


 i would never go from pex as i do 20 for sure houses a year and never had an issue with pex or pex rings and its a faster and cleaner install


----------



## dbax (Jul 17, 2010)

Uponor here. I purchased the Milwaukee cordless tool. LOVE IT!!!!! Well worth the $400 and it came with 2 batteries, charger, tool and 1/2, 3/4 & 1 inch heads. You will never want to use the hand expansion tool again.


----------

